
Tesla's Autopilot engaged during Utah crash - asn0
https://www.ksl.com/?sid=46320103&nid=157&title=teslas-autopilot-engaged-during-utah-crash
======
asn0
Highlights:

* Tesla Model S was going 60 mph, slammed into the back of a fire truck stopped at a red light

* car appeared not to brake before impact

* driver said that AutoPilot system was switched on and she had been looking at her phone

* Elon Musk tweeted it was "super messed up" that the incident is getting public attention, when so many other accidents don't

~~~
tim333
Tesla's autopilot seems to have a thing for fire trucks. Here's an earlier one
[https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/01/22/tesla-on-autopilot-
sl...](https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/01/22/tesla-on-autopilot-slams-into-
parked-fire-truck-on-freeway/)

While I'm sure self driving systems will save many lives overall there seems
to be a bit of work needed here.

